# Question about composition music



## nader

Hello I'm new in this site and thankyou for who designed it
I'm playing classic guitar and I'm working to compose a piece music
but I found hard because I dont know about the basic of composition music 
I have been composing my piece ,just melody tune and I want to complete with harmony 
I dont know how to explain what I mean but I'll try 
More clearly: if you hear the piece music - Romance for composer Anonnym - you can hear 
4 strings and the melody strings is E 1st and other is like harmony or ATTENDANT sound 
may be there are many mistakes in my explanation ,but my education music is very little 
and thankyou for all


----------



## flash_fires

It's very hard to explain harmony in one post. You should Google "Music theory". It will help you alot.


----------

